# Sykes tonight (june 28)



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Anyone heading out to sykes tonight? Me and Caleb are heading out there to try for some reds, sharks, jacks, and w/e is biting.


----------



## EMT90 (Jul 24, 2012)

yeup i'll be out there around 8:30 -9:00


----------



## EMT90 (Jul 24, 2012)

hopefully the weather passes...


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

il be there


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Got rained on right after we got there, stuck through it, cleared up but the fishing didn't pick up, ended up leaving pretty early,just weren't into is yesterday. May be heading out tonight though.


----------



## EMT90 (Jul 24, 2012)

I think I'm going to hit it again as well. Nothing last night put croakers/skipjack early the a big cut off in the pilons, and a big ray...


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Skunked again tonight.... couldn't even catch a ladyfish. I think I am done with sykes for a while, need a break from these bad experiences haha.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

that sucks man me and my friends are looking for somewhere to go for better luck instead of getting skunked just about everytime we go as well


----------

